# Go Big or Go Home - Don's Backcountry Blow Out Tournament



## Capt_TD1 (Jul 15, 2011)

As always great write up, makes me think I was in the boat with you.

Great job


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

nice work guys


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice job!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

thanks.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice fishing and great writeup. I love the artwork as well. Googled him and got almost nothing... Would love to se some other paintings... If you keep it up, your house can be his gallery!!!!!  Charge admission!!!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Nice fishing and great writeup. I love the artwork as well. Googled him and got almost nothing... Would love to se some other paintings... If you keep it up, your house can be his gallery!!!!!  Charge admission!!!!



He has a ton of artwork in his Facebook page. 

He also works at the Fly Shop of Miami.
A lot of marine art around south Florida on walls was done by him. 
Dons bait and tackle has some sick artwork outside that jorge did. So does Biscayne Rods.


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

great work guys! i know how really tough it is to repeat as champions two years in a row in a tournament with so many variables and tough competitors. capt.john donnell and i pulled off grand champion team in paul tejera's "1 jig/1 fly" tourney for 2011 and 2010.


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Well Done Guys!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

thx for the compliments guys. The tournament is growing each year making it tougher for us. but, its one of the funnest tournaments ive fished with great guys. All the egos stay at home. Nothing but fun trash talking. now its time to take a break on the reds and chase some silver. We have some cool videos coming!


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

Was definitely a great tournament! Ashley really does a good job. Conrats to Alex n Eric they ripped it yet again. Always a good time with the fellas


----------

